# Found a Small Swarm in my Yard



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

They probably have a queen. If bees don't have a queen with the swarm they will usually just go back to their hive.


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

This year, has been a weird swarm year for me. Last year I caught 7 big swarms without trying. Even quit putting out swarm boxes because I was over run with bees. All swarms survived the winter beautifully. This year is so different. Had about five different tiny baseball swarms but not one had a queen except for one and they balled her. I am curious to see how this all turns out as I have been combining them and adding a frame of brood with some nurse bees. They made two queen cells and I will check in about 2 or so weeks to see what's going on. Hopefully they will get it together.BTW, all these swarms are tiny bees. I don't think any of them are from my hives.


----------



## AdamBeal (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I guess my strategy now is to not disturb them for a few days to see if they make some comb and then this weekend maybe look through the nuc and try to find a queen. If no queen then maybe just combine them with one of my two existing hives. Why would bees leave in a group without a queen that is strange or maybe the queen on yours got killed off like the one they balled CessnaGirl.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Small swarm may indicate after-swarm with virgin queen...don't give up on them too soon if you don't see eggs right away.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

cessnagirl:Any africanized honey bees in your area? From what I've read, their swarms are usually smaller than European Honey Bee swarms. Probably not AHBs, just feral (natural sized) bees. Interesting that the swarms are so small this early, unless they are cast (secondary) swarms with virgins.


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

After listening to Bill Kearns on AHB with over 90+% testing positive for AHB in the county to the south of us, I'd say I am reasonably sure my bees, or at least some, are AHB. Now, that doesn't mean my hives are hot because they are not nor are they swarmy.. One friend of mine had his bees tested and was surprised that his mildest bees were AHB and his hot bees were not. Surprised the inspector too. Go figure. Anyway, I don't worry about it anymore. If a hive becomes hot, I will requeen.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

cessnagirl: Good information on AHB. Do they get hotter as the hive gets bigger?
adam: Sometimes swarms smell the other hives and are attracted to an apiary. If you don't want to keep another hive, you can combine it with one of your present hives like you said. Evaluate the queens and save the better queen. You might find another beginner in your area who would love a start in beekeeping and gladly swap out equipment for the bees. Glad to see your son is enthusiastic about bees! Good luck with your bees!


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

All my hives are 2 deep brood boxes and all have at least one super right now. They are too busy to bother us. Like most bees, they may get a little testy is at the end of the summer when there is a dearth. I also find, being in my backyard, they see us all the time and are used to us and our dog. If we are out of town for a while, we have more bees checking us out but they are not aggressive. BTW, my hubby mows and weed whacks around them weekly without issue. Also, we are very calm and Zen when we work our bees. It so does make a difference, with any bee.


----------

